# Honey Bees Up Close



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice photos. I see some wing wear on several of the bees.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Nice pics, camera and lens??


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Yes, please. My cell phone doesn't do that good of a job!


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I am guessing a Canon 100mm 2.8L with extension 2x ring. Am I close


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

I wish!! All I've got is my Canon T2i with Efs 55-250mm then crop zoom in photoshop


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

You did a great job for the eq used, that is a compliment!!


----------

